# Found baby pigeon in the street



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello, thanks for this Excellent board which has been helping us a great deal... You are great people, for all you are doing.

We found a baby pigeon, 3 weeks ago in the hands of some kids and we could see that the nest was destroyed and the parents had been killed. We knew nothing about pigeons before, we tried to put it in a safe place so it could fly, but it didn't! So we took it home, and following the steps mentioned here, we have fed her, and now she is growing stronger, but still can't fly. 

Thanks to the Baby Sara pictures, we worked out that she will be flying within a week since the vet couldn't tell us age, sex or much else. The vet did tell us that it would be difficult for him/her to survive among other pigeons when fully grown. IS THIS TRUE? Because the vet painted a very pessimistic picture about her immediate future.

We live in an appartment in the city and we have four cats (who are behaving very nicely and understand the situation - but Still are cats..) so the pij is very happy indoors in a seperate room out of the way, and actually around here there are no centres / rehabbers for pigeons.

Another question is, if we made a home for it on the balcony with freedom to come and go when he/she can fly, would the pij bring a partner and mate on the balcony? That would be a real problem for us as we are hiring this place.

Any answers to any of the above questions greatly greatly appreciated.

We've named the pij "Halloween!"

Thanks guys, from Spain
NeilandMaria


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Neil and Maria! Thank you so much for helping this baby pigeon! It sounds like you have done an excellent job.

If the bird is quite tame and has no fear of humans, it will, indeed, have a very difficult time surviving in the wild. 

As to making a home for the bird on the balcony, it's hard to say what would happen. The young bird may become part of the local flock and eventually leave or some of the flock may decide to move in which would be a problem for you.

If there is no possibility of finding someone who will take the bird as a pet, you may want to consider taking it to a park or other location where there is a flock of wild pigeons and over a period of a couple of weeks let the youngster interact with the flock in the hope that it will become integrated into the flock and want to stay with the wild birds.

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Neil and Maria and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for rescuing this baby pigeon and for caring for it so well.

As far as I know you are the only members that we have based in Spain, so I can't link you to anyone that can help.

The pigeon would find it difficult to survive on its own unless it has been with other pigeons to learn survival tricks. It would be safer if you kept it indoors, making adjustments for cats...Having said that, Mary lives in Toronto and has had very young pigeons rescued and returned to her balcony. Perhaps she can offer advice on the subject.

If you intend releasing it then it would be a good idea to put it in a cage on your balcony now, before it can fly, so that it can see other pigeons and get to know its own kind and also get to know its territory.

It might bring a mate back and make a nest on the balcony , but you can replace the eggs with plastic ones or remove one at a time as soon as two have been laid , boil them and replace them so that they don't hatch. If you had a nesting box hidden from site no one would know they were there, they are so quiet when sitting on eggs.


Cynthia



------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Neil & Maria & Welcome,
You have done an amazing job of caring for this sweet pij.
You have received the best possible advice that could be given. I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to help, & welcoming into your home, one of our fine feathered friends.
Please let us know how 'Halloween' is doing.
Cindy


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Firstly, a big thank you to Terry and Cynthia, and Cindy for taking the time to reply. 

Halloween the pigeon is doing well. We did start to give dry seeds but stopped on realising its excrements did not contain enough liquid. We also have vitamin supplements from the vet which are being administered with plenty of water, although now the pigeon doesn't seem to demand as much.

We changed now to a softer diet of soft sweetcorn and peas, five times a day and we are not sure when we can start to give dry seeds again. The excrements are now fairly slushy, very liquidy and green but with little solid content and with very little clear liquid for that matter. Is this OK?

Also we have noted a change in behaviour- the pij seems more tranquil inside of its makeshift nest, less frantic to come out at feeding time and crouches alot in a 'sitting position' about the place. The pigeon does look very happy though especially as a mini hot water bottle is regularly re-filled! Could this be that it is more relaxed / used to us, or quite likes the place?

We found the crop today, after eating we could see the food through the skin, but we still are unsure the exact quantity we can give.

Well, that should be enough to bother you with for now.

All the best again, from Spain!

Sincerely,
neilandmaria


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello again,

The seed diet is best at her age and she should be feeding herself by now, but you could try soaking the seeds first.

After feeding the crop should feel a bit like beany baby.

Droppings should be soft but firm and brown with a white cap...the white is the urates. In healthy droppings there would be no wateriness. Show her where the water is by dipping her beak in it. She should have water available, but leave her to decide when to drink.

Cynthia


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Thank you Cynthia, we´ll go back to feed seeds. She loves them , and is very able to eat on her own. She wouldn´t stop eating¡
Have a nice day

Neil and Maria.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

In regards to the subject of pigeon "poop", there should be a whole section on it in every pigeon book, because you can tell a lot about a birds health from "poop obserbing." Also, baby pigeon poop is different from a grown pigeon.

I like to describe good healthy poop in grown up pigeons, as looking like good solid chocolate pudding (but the color is green)with good firm whip cream on top (white)They are seed eaters so it will be green.

With baby pigeons, the poop looks different. Baby pigeons, who's diet is baby bird formula or mom and dad's pigeon milk, the "poop" will be firm but light brown color, and comes out of them like a soft ice cream machine, in long firm ribbons. 

That's the way I relate the way healthy "poop" looks. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my description! Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No one could be offended, Teresa, it is a good description. Actually there is a booklet just about pigeon poop! I have a copy and after a year or so on this site I realise that twice as much could have been written on that subject. 

Cynthia


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Thank you Teresa for your thorough description of Pigeon Poop which has been very helpful!!


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

We are very sad because we found Halloween dead this morning. We would like to know why, if we have done something wrong or if it is a bacteria or salmonella as the vet has suggested. She did very slushy poop 3 days ago, we hope we didn´t do wrong feeding her peas and corn (soft) , then back to seeds and she seemed fine, she also was taking vitamins and something called sulphonamide prescribed by the vet. We are going to miss her (or him) a lot although we still didn´t know what to do when she could fly.
Thank you for your help,after this experience we are now aware of the existence of these beautiful creatures.

Neil and Maria


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dear Neil & Maria,

I am so sorry to hear this news.., I know the feeling of losing a pet. It is such a great shock,and hurt, and it leaves us all wondering if we did enough, did something wrong, etc.

I'm here to tell you that you did everything you could for this bird. You also gave this bird more love and attention then it ever knew.

When you first get a feral pigeon in stress it does sometimes take time to figure out what is wrong with it, and sometimes we get birds in later stages of disease that we couldn't do anything for, other then comfort it. We have had people here that have rescued pigeons only to have it die an hour, or two, or three..etc, later. It just happens.

Again, I'm so sorry about your loss... Treesa


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Thank you VERY much Teresa for those words, which help alot as we are very down - it's just such a shame as the Pij seemed to getting along so well and seemed to be very happy here. We were even thinking way ahead things were going so well. 

Now we know where to find help in the case that we find ourselves in a similar situation. 

Thanks once again.
All the best, Neil and Maria.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, I know these things happen but it is such a terrible shock to lose a rescue just when you think that things are going well. It has happened to all of us and it isn't easy to accept.

It was nothing to do with the peas and beans, those are natural healthy foods. Unfortunately young creatures of all kinds, even humans, can die wihout warning and without apparent reason.

As Teresa said with you it was safe and well looked after and it died in peace.

Thank you for giving it your love and care.

Cynthia


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Thank you Cynthia for those words and for all of your earlier advice which has helped us, and the pigeon a great deal. 

We shall be looking out for the welfare of Pigeons in our area from now on, and will be frequently popping back in to pigeontalk as we are now very interested fans indeed.

All the best from Spain.
neilandmaria


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about the baby









Thanks for caring, I hope many other needy pigeons come your way...

Mary


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Mary. It is such a shame, but as you say we shall forever be on the look out for other potentially needy patients. 

Thanks again.
neilandmaria


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Dear Neil & Maria,
I am, as well, so sorry to hear the sad news of Halloween.

Pigeons give us a wonderful gift. A nest which they ever so carefully build & place in our hearts. It's purpose? For us to have a place to store all the wonderful memories we shared. 
Beyond your sadness, you will find the 'nest' Halloween build for you, filled with treasured memories. Enjoy them!
Cindy


----------



## neilandmaria (Nov 18, 2003)

As neither of us were permitted to have pets when we were young and although we now have four cats, losing one is a new experience to us. Although 'Halloween' was not a pet of ours as such and came to us in emergency circumstances we still feel the loss greatly but also remember some fascinating and funny things about her, as you say.

All the best, and thanks again. Please go on and help all of the other needy rescuers now with their much needed advice which has helped us.

neilandmaria


----------

